# Sun Awnings & Boom Tents



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Sun Awnings & Boom Tents anyone use them?*

I'm wondering if anyone here uses a sun awning or boom tent to keep the boat cooler while anchored out.

If you do does it make a noticeable difference in temps below?

What are your experiences when the wind pipes up?

Do you leave it up if you dinghy ashore?

What designs do/don't work and why?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I had a boom tent, complete with telescoping, aluminum poles, everything you needed. However, it took about 25 minutes to put it up, anchor it in place, then if the wind suddenly came up, it was a real struggle to get it down. Yep, it kept the temperature cooler under the bimini and tent, but a $12, silver, poly tarpaulin did a much better job, took two minutes to put it up, less time to get it down, held it in place with 6 bungee cords attached to the toe rails. The temperature was at least 15 degrees cooler, especially if there was a light breeze.

Now, you definitely don't want either of them up during a violent thundershower. When those winds get over 30 MPH the boom tent becomes a huge sail, the boat swings wildly and there's a good chance it will get ripped off of the boat and blow overboard. If that does happen, the loss is just $12 plus a couple bungee cords with the tarp, while with the $150 tent, well I can buy a lot of Margaretta mix with $150. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I will be putting a boomtent on my boat. But at 25 feet, it needs all the extra room it can get when out cruising on anything more than a day trip.


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with everything travlineasy said. We use a "Shadetree" brand Boat Awning System which is supported by 3 fiberglass poles which are installed on either side of the cockpit and arch the awning over the boom. It covers from the rear of the cockpit forward to the mast and the boat sort of looks like a covered wagon when it's erected.

Here's the link to their webpage. Shadetree Boat Awnings

But it takes time to erect and to breakdown and store and is only guaranteed for 25 knots or so.

I've owned it for 8 years and love it.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not sure what a boom tent is. I have a canvas cover, actually a sunbrella equal that I put over the boom, then use line to tie to the upper lifelines at supports. I can put this up and down in probably 5 min per, so 10 up and down! The only issue I have with it, and the fellow that made it, did not seem to understand I wanted a zipper at about the back of the cabin, so I could open up the cover to get in . Instead he made it such that the back corner 45's up and zips into place. I can try and take a pic this weekend if interested. It does help on really sunny days cooling down the cockpit area. ALong with it is not what I would call any where near permant per say, ie needing to secure poles etc. 

Marty


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi jim

good thread thanks. Ive been studying up on ideas for my Morgan 24 which is fairly small for accessory canvas.... boom tent seems fine when on the hook, but wonder if something not quite so confining as a full bimini could be rigged without too much constriction of the genoa sheets etc.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We have found a product called "Sun Shade Fabric" which I bought at Home Depot. It is far superior to Sunbrella, tarps or anything I have ever used. It is a loose weave so it does not gather wind and yet cuts out 75% of the heat. I just knotted the corners and used small stuff to fasten it to the shrouds (bow string tight) 2.5 years ago just to see if it would hold up. It hasn't torn or worn even in gusts of 36 knots or more and I don't worry at all when the squalls hit that it adds a great deal of windage, being so porous.
I keep meaning to hem a new one, but this is so easy, cheap and durable that I haven't gotten around to it. Obviously it's not rain proof, but down here in the tropics it really keeps the cabin much cooler for far less money.
Never again will I pay the exorbitant price of Sunbrella for awnings.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i have found plastic tarps to be godsend. easy up and down and it doesnt matter if they rip and tear in wind. they keep the temp here in tropical places way down..i dislike boiling in my own saloon.....
i leave em up until winds hit 17 kts then i drop em slightly so wind can still come into boat and i dont get boiled.

as formosas dont like fresh water, the first year of the plastic tarp is preventing water from hitting topsides....in summer i use air conditioner, so i have tarps to keep the usage down and water off boat. second year of using same tarps is solely sun protection and tarp tent for gato. .

i do have covers of a sort that were made for boat once upon a time--but........


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen people secure a beach umbrella in the cockpit. Certainly seemed easy to put up and down.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

there is a fella in la cruz e huanacaxtle, in nayarit, mexico, who uses an umbrella to sail his dinghy to shore...was fun to watch


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

capta said:


> We have found a product called "Sun Shade Fabric" which I bought at Home Depot. It is far superior to Sunbrella, tarps or anything I have ever used. It is a loose weave so it does not gather wind and yet cuts out 75% of the heat. I just knotted the corners and used small stuff to fasten it to the shrouds (bow string tight) 2.5 years ago just to see if it would hold up. It hasn't torn or worn even in gusts of 36 knots or more and I don't worry at all when the squalls hit that it adds a great deal of windage, being so porous.
> I keep meaning to hem a new one, but this is so easy, cheap and durable that I haven't gotten around to it. Obviously it's not rain proof, but down here in the tropics it really keeps the cabin much cooler for far less money.
> Never again will I pay the exorbitant price of Sunbrella for awnings.


That is what i use also. It is up right now and has been for weeks. Have owned it for two years and has seen a lot of use and strong winds but not a sign of damage. The porous material allows the heat to escape but still shades under. I connect it with shark clips.

All available at home depot. All cheap. Rolls up very light and small. I wouldn't recommend anything else at this point.

Brian


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i am working on a cover with screening plus water shedding/collecting for our 67-100 inches of annual rainfall yet to come over the summer months----matches the trim on my boat and is coming together very slowly over the next few months---i will have solid areas surrounding my overhead hatches and screening over the glassed part of topsides so i dont have to suffer my teak with fresh water problems...and i can sit in the cockpit during the rainstorms and enjoy them without wearing them...i will post pix when i am finished making it. it will be in a few different pieces so it is easier to affix and ditch.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Made one for my boat on no wind deliveries. I used to bake for hours in the boat while motoring during the summer. Now the inside of the boat is cooler and there's massive amounts of shade in the cockpit. Much better.


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

capta said:


> We have found a product called "Sun Shade Fabric" which I bought at Home Depot.


Is this the stuff:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/ShelterL...t-Sun-Shade-Sail-25723/202935522#.UZuM4_vvh8E

??


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a Sunbrella boom tarp that covers most of the cockpit (except for the very back). I keep it up all winter just to protect the dodger and sail cover and to keep rain out of the cockpit. It goes on and off in about 2 minutes, it's about as easy as the boom cover.

Since the back is open on mine I can climb on and off of the boat with it in place. I have to climb over the lifelines while holding onto the split backstay.

I've never used it at anchor. We don't get a lot of sun up here in Seattle and I haven't had this boat through the summer yet. So when we have sun I try to enjoy it. Maybe by the end of my summer cruising I'll have a better idea of how often I use it at anchor.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

capta said:


> We have found a product called "Sun Shade Fabric" which I bought at Home Depot. It is far superior to Sunbrella, tarps or anything I have ever used. It is a loose weave so it does not gather wind and yet cuts out 75% of the heat. I just knotted the corners and used small stuff to fasten it to the shrouds (bow string tight) 2.5 years ago just to see if it would hold up. It hasn't torn or worn even in gusts of 36 knots or more and I don't worry at all when the squalls hit that it adds a great deal of windage, being so porous.
> I keep meaning to hem a new one, but this is so easy, cheap and durable that I haven't gotten around to it. Obviously it's not rain proof, but down here in the tropics it really keeps the cabin much cooler for far less money.
> Never again will I pay the exorbitant price of Sunbrella for awnings.


Could you link this product?


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> That is what i use also. It is up right now and has been for weeks. Have owned it for two years and has seen a lot of use and strong winds but not a sign of damage. ...


How does this help during the rainy season?


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a somewhat large awning that uses three telescoping poles that covers from the mast back and overlaps my bimini. It is made from dacron sail cloth. It came with the boat and I use it quite a bit when the temps get over 90. I also have a triangular awning made from white Sunbrella that covers the foredeck. This on is attached to the lifelines via cording and is is a Godsend since we sleep in the V-berth and it makes a huge difference. 
I will leave the large awning up until it starts blowing 20+; the small awning I will leave up in much higher winds since it is low and doesn't catch a lot of wind.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Brian, Capta, do either of you remember the brand of sun shade you bought at Home Depot. I checked online and they carry four different brands at different price points.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Sun Awnings & Boom Tents anyone use them?*



JimMcGee said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here uses a sun awning or boom tent to keep the boat cooler while anchored out.
> 
> If you do does it make a noticeable difference in temps below?
> 
> ...


We use an awning that goes over the boom starting just aft of the main mast that extends to our mizzen mast.

It extends out over the decks supported by two sections of pvc conduit pipe(jointed to allow them to break down). It will stand some wind but I wouldn't use it in an exposed spot with high winds forecast.

It takes 10 minutes or so to rig. The pvc lengths go under the awning-over the boom at the forward edge and the center. Attached lashings on the corners and middle go to shrouds, toe rail, etc. Simple clove hitches allow adjusting tension.

It cools both the cockpit, cabin and decks substantially and is nice if rain is forecast while we're at anchor.

I can't imagine spending much time in the direct sunlight in the cockpit of a sailboat. Even coastal Maine can get hot midday.

The biggest problem with an awning like this is when the sun goes low in the afternoon. More than once. we've found the rigged sailing dinghy a handy fix as a sun block.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> Brian, Capta, do either of you remember the brand of sun shade you bought at Home Depot. I checked online and they carry four different brands at different price points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Heres a pic of it. I dont see a tag. Just shot this for ya overlooking boot key!!

It is the tan looking material sold in the outdoor area. Different prices may represent size.

I also have a custom made bow cover barely visible in the pic. It is great for the bow but does not roll us as tight and traps water (for good and bad).

Rick, we dont use ours to stop water, except maybe the bow cover. However, most water runs off even on the sunshade product. It is a tight mesh weave.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Cruisingdad said:


> Heres a pic of it. I dont see a tag. Just shot this for ya overlooking boot key!!


Geez Brian, you're sitting off Boot Key, my son is in the other room booking a flight to Key West for a job interview -- and I'm sitting here in New Jersey.

Something is very, very wrong with this picture...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Sun Awnings & Boom Tents anyone use them?*

Hang on, it gets better...










Thats me and Fatty having a beer, me in my bathing suit, tuesday afternoon about 330...

Just sayin'!

Brian


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Brian, Love the photos. Brings back some vivid, recent memories. I sure wish I was there right now. Just got an Email from Randy Turner, who is the guy that plays the guitar at the City Marina Tiki Hut on Saturday nights. We had lots of fun during my stay, and I hope to meet up with him again when I return by car in January or February. Damned, I sure miss Marathon.

Gary


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

This turns the cockpit into a living area


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> Brian, Love the photos. Brings back some vivid, recent memories. I sure wish I was there right now. Just got an Email from Randy Turner, who is the guy that plays the guitar at the City Marina Tiki Hut on Saturday nights. We had lots of fun during my stay, and I hope to meet up with him again when I return by car in January or February. Damned, I sure miss Marathon.
> 
> Gary


Told ya that i mentioned you to anne at the marina and she said hi.

Wish you were here too. I happen to have a unique margarita recipe too. We could share, my friend!

Love the meet and greets. Last time was up there i did two beer can chickens on the grill! Celebrated my birthday with another gal and had a blast! Close community here. Hope you cone back down to see it.

Bria


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TropicCat said:


> This turns the cockpit into a living area


Sweet! Mine is more of the Sanford and Sons variety. Helps keep vagrants off the boat.

Brian


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Rhys05 said:


> Is this the stuff:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/ShelterL...t-Sun-Shade-Sail-25723/202935522#.UZuM4_vvh8E
> 
> ??


Nope. It comes in 25'X6' and 50'x6' rolls. It seems to be made by Easy Gardener Products (I just checked the packaging, but it's hard to read; that was all I could find) and is labeled as in my previous post. I had no idea how long it would last, so I bought a second roll, which I haven't had to open yet and the writing on the packaging is kinda worn off. I've seen it in tan & black, maybe there are other colors, I don't know. I purchased it from HD in St. Thomas, so I never looked online. Sorry. I could not find it in RI, so perhaps it is for sunnier climates? More for gardening I believe.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

capta said:


> Nope. It comes in 25'X6' and 50'x6' rolls. It seems to be made by Easy Gardener Products (I just checked the packaging, but it's hard to read; that was all I could find) and is labeled as in my previous post. I had no idea how long it would last, so I bought a second roll, which I haven't had to open yet and the writing on the packaging is kinda worn off. I've seen it in tan & black, maybe there are other colors, I don't know. I purchased it from HD in St. Thomas, so I never looked online. Sorry. I could not find it in RI, so perhaps it is for sunnier climates? More for gardening I believe.


Looks like this is the stuff, thanks Capta.

Easy Gardener 6x50 sun shade


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

JimMcGee said:


> Looks like this is the stuff, thanks Capta.
> 
> Easy Gardener 6x50 sun shade


Yeah, I saw that stuff, but he did say "Sun Shade" not "Sun Screen!" Thanks for the tip, going to have to look into getting some of the stuff.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

semantix will cause the loss of a product availability.

sun shade/sun screen--wtf--no difference....

here in mexico there are alternatives to the problems yáll find in temperatezoneville....you guys have the sun screens and the waterpruf materials at realistic pricing, hahaha

here in mexico one finds readily truck tarps and overly expensive wtf the canvas person has on stock....

truck tarps rock.

so do those solar screen/shade covers. skeeters and no seeums dont get thru it well....

gotta think outside the box, guys....


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

zeehag said:


> semantix will cause the loss of a product availability.
> 
> sun shade/sun screen--wtf--no difference....
> 
> ...


Oh, agreed...semantics are dumb, but when its the brand name it does matter when trying to find it. (Like he said, his package was faded, I appreciated him getting us close!)


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

many times our brands we use will have been removed from usage by the store as no one other than ourselves will actually buy the stuff.....

i first found sun screening at 75 usd per square yard in lost angeles a looong time ago. was awesome stuff.

if that is what you seek, buy lots , if you intend to sail in tropics, as it isnt here yet, despite decades of use in usa.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If you go with the sunshade/truck tarp material. THere is a true wooven, along with more of a blended for lack of better term. The wooven cloth, like you shirt has a tendency to get caught and rip. Where as the blended materal does not. Having had a blended tarp on my dump truck for over 20 yrs, the wooven like plastic tarp etc, are long gone with in a year or two! 

Price wise, they are way less than sunbrella or equal. Many horticluture supply places may carry it, so you can get pieces that are already upwards of 20-30' wide, many many many feet long. Teufels nursery in Oregon sells this, They are one time had a person that could custom cut and sew in grommets etc they way you would need for your project. I did a 10x18 tarp for around $100 at the time from them. 

Marty


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are trying to cut your sun exposure, the sun screens will let about 10 - 20% through. Probably not too important for most, but, might be a consideration for some.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> Looks like this is the stuff, thanks Capta.
> 
> Easy Gardener 6x50 sun shade


That's it.

Brian


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Rhys05 said:


> Yeah, I saw that stuff, but he did say "Sun Shade" not "Sun Screen!" Thanks for the tip, going to have to look into getting some of the stuff.


Sorry about that error. As I said the packaging is hard to read.
Sorry again.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Sun Awnings & Boom Tents anyone use them?*



Cruisingdad said:


> Hang on, it gets better...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see the beer (Lite in effing deed) and I can see Brian but where is Fatty ?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

if the dog drinks all the beer get rid of him. had a dog who would tip over any beer can left in his vinicity and gone. but he could hunt so lived to a ripe old age. ?can your dog swim? daughter has french bull dogs and they sink.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Sun Awnings & Boom Tents anyone use them?*



tdw said:


> I can see the beer (Lite in effing deed) and I can see Brian but where is Fatty ?


Fatty kicked Brian off the boat! Who is going to come to oz to lick you to death for insulting him by calling him Brian! yep, thats my story, and I am sticking to it!:laugher:laugher

But, winston on the other hand, would be a lot slower more painfull death than at Fatty's tongue!

Marty


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Sun Awnings & Boom Tents anyone use them?*



Cruisingdad said:


> Hang on, it gets better...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Brian the Beer may float...does the dog?


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sun Awnings & Boom Tents anyone use them?*



Cruisingdad said:


> Hang on, it gets better...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would Brian sitting there in speedos qualify as animal cruelty?

Quick someone call the SPCA! :laugher


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

outbound said:


> if the dog drinks all the beer get rid of him. had a dog who would tip over any beer can left in his vinicity and gone. but he could hunt so lived to a ripe old age. ?can your dog swim? daughter has french bull dogs and they sink.


She actually swims under the water. We have to video it. It is hilarious. Other than that, we keep a large life jacket on her!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Sun Awnings & Boom Tents anyone use them?*



JimMcGee said:


> Would Brian sitting there in speedos qualify as animal cruelty?
> 
> Quick someone call the SPCA! :laugher


Speedos? Thats old school. Im going Tarzan style. Helps keep boot key empty. Got the whole mooring field to myself!!


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

While I've never set up the boom tent at anchorage, I have used it for over ten years in the slip over winter storage. Each year I expect to find it off after numerous winter storms, yet it has always come through. The tent is a heavy canvas(12x18) and is rigged with a line running around 2 feet above the boom. (from the mast to the back stay) It takes awhile to rig the underlying support lines, but I find it amazing that it has held up so well.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

lancelot9898 said:


> While I've never set up the boom tent at anchorage, I have used it for over ten years in the slip over winter storage. Each year I expect to find it off after numerous winter storms, yet it has always come through. The tent is a heavy canvas(12x18) and is rigged with a line running around 2 feet above the boom. (from the mast to the back stay) It takes awhile to rig the underlying support lines, but I find it amazing that it has held up so well.


When using something at anchorage, its important to have something you can take down quickly. Had a waterspout come very close to us yesterday. Wouldn't want that up in those kinds of winds.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

After looking at the stuff at Home Depot yesterday, I think I'll stick with the Sanford & Son look of a silver tarp. That silver tarp reflects a lot of heat, whereas the Home Depot fabric doesn't seem to provide anything more than a bit of shade, but not full shade. Besides, I have my homemade, cooler-chest air conditioner to keep the cabin's interior cool, which is a great thing to have while on the hook. I have only used it a couple times, but it did a great job of making that cabin's interior a lot more bearable when it was time to hit the sack.










Cheers,

Gary


----------

